# Halloween2010 Bat Girl look :)



## olddcassettes (Mar 18, 2011)

trying to continue getting back on posting on Specktra! Been dedicating a lot of time to my blog that I just started and posting looks there as well, where I will soon start to post tutorials and such. Was looking through photos and came across my halloween one! A totally homemade costume. Enjoy? 





  	All M.A.C unless otherwise stated.
	FACE:
	Revlon ColorStay foundation

  	EYES:
	Chrome Yellow
	Vanilla
	NYX Professional Makeup Artist palette for black shadow
	Blacktrack fluidline
	Voluminous Loreal Mascara
	Spiked brow pencil

  	CHEEKS:
	Blunt

  	Lips:
	Russian Red


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Mar 19, 2011)

That is so cool! I love it. You have great eyebrows girl!


----------



## olddcassettes (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you! Thanks for looking =)


----------



## drummerlover2000 (Mar 19, 2011)

wow awesome makeup!!!


----------



## laceydyan (Mar 19, 2011)

Awesome job! Looks great!


----------



## olddcassettes (Mar 19, 2011)

thanks!!!!


----------



## Dawn (Oct 30, 2018)

Digging up some old Halloween FOTD's.


----------



## MixLit (Jul 16, 2020)

Thank you very much for the invitation . Best wishes. 
PS: How are you? I am from France


----------

